# Trying to put someone off



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you ever tried to put someone off hiring you?

I've had this enquiry, I really would like to take it but I'm not sure I could commit to every time I'd be needed. This lady wants a variable adhoc, sometimes once a week, sometimes more and sometimes not at all, letting me know only a week or two in advance.

I've told her every conceivable problem that might crop up that would make me not be able to cover and she still wants me  She said they will work around it 

Quite looking forward to this one, a very young Miniature Schnauzer. I can see a few long walks in the future


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have a similar client who owns 2 dogs. I was glad to take the business and can deal with one or two ad hoc clients. I have had to put off a client once based on how badly behaved the dogs were (she wanted boarding service and both dogs pissed on floor at their home within 30 minutes of me arriving to meet them). There's no point making excuses, just be honest if you don't want the business. Remain polite of course but you need to do what's best for you and your business. 

Gary


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not that I didn't want the business, it's that I may have to let them down occasionally. 
As it is, I've taken on the dog, who's a total delight, because the owner is very flexible too


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

If the client still wants to hire you after you've explained all the potential problems, then I would go ahead. I've only refused to work for people because I either genuinely couldn't fit any more work in or because I thought they were going to be more hassle than it was worth - a couple of people I 'couldn't fit into my diary' would have not fitted in if said diary had been completely empty!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

I just apologise and say we currently have no vacancies and give them another walkers details. I feel that's being polite and helpful while leaving no doubt we can't take them on. I always finish on "thank you for thinking of us though" or something similar.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> I just apologise and say we currently have no vacancies and give them another walkers details. I feel that's being polite and helpful while leaving no doubt we can't take them on. I always finish on "thank you for thinking of us though" or something similar.


I have a few girls that I'm pretty certain are kind and don't shorten walks that I recommend when I can't fit dogs in, one girl has half her walk dogs from the ones I've passed on to her 

I'm good at turning people down, but I did really want this one, I just didn't want to ever let them down and thought I might have to at some point, they've excepted this, it wouldn't be often but it may happen. Luckily, the owners work schedule is very flexible, so chances of it happening are very much reduced 

Oddly, I've just had another enquiry similar and am in conversation with owner now. Fingers crossed that this one works out as well


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Go for it. If the clients aware of the problems [not a bad idea to write it down] and you want the work then were is your problem? Okay you dont like letting people down and if the new clients understand this then if/when it did ever happen they know you truly did your best.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just picked up another like this, told her all the downsides, plus the up sides too of course.She says she can get other cover if necessary from her mum but doesn't want to rely on mum all the time  

Even gave her details of other walkers, but no, she wants me...........must be doing something right 

Both of these have said they loved my website 
Didn't even originally put the site together for my dog walking, it was set up as a resource for local dog owners, the business went on much later


----------

